
Who cares if someone hacks my driveway camera? - finid
http://sobersecurity.blogspot.com/2016/11/who-cares-if-someone-hacks-my-driveway.html
======
pixl97
>who cares if I'm leaking a small amount toxic chemicals into the environment.
It's not very much.

Snowflakes, you can't fine one that will take blame for the avalanche.

------
kinkdr
"4\. Send spam" is moot point. Any email originating from your home's IP will
be marked as spam automatically by the major email players and there is very
highly possibility that will never reach an inbox.

The biggest problem, in my opinion, is the DDoS attacks.

~~~
rasz_pl
ddos and not browsing one of FBI finest kiddie porn of the week websites?

